#  > Technical Interaction >  > Gadgets >  >  Which Is the Best Smartphone under 8000 Please suggest me?

## jaivinder

Hi Friends please tell me which is the best smartphone under 8000 because i want to buy?





  Similar Threads: Please suggest GD/PI preparation Plz suggest something Suggest Workshops Question please suggest? Plz suggest

----------


## amos.0119

Hi, There is no such thing that you can claim that, this is the best smartphone of all. It depend upon your use whether playing gaming or taking selfie or battery backup or anything. However the following are considered to be the best. You can select from the following:


*Xiaomi Redmi 2:* Over all satisfactory,with good camera, resolution, looks etc. but the application cannot be moved to card without rooting, heating problem,


*Micromax Yu Yuphoria:* One of the best phone by micromax. on defect being that it won’t support NFC and bad battery.


*Asus Zenfone C:* Design and performance are superb but poor pixel density, bad battery.


*Lenovo A6000 Plus:* 2 GB RAM, esign looks slim, and looks pretty attractive but Mobile is bit heavy to carry, Pixel density is average and need to be improved.

----------


## akshata1234

List of mobile phones below 8000 bucks: 
#1. Motorola Moto E 2nd Generation
#2. Motorola Moto E
#3. Xiaomi Redmi 2
#4. Micromax Unite 2 ( New with Android Lollipop 5.0)
#5. Lenovo A6000
#6. Lava Iris X1
#7. Asus Zenfone 5
#8. Xolo Q 1000 Opus
#9. Zen Ultra Fone 506 Pro
#10. Huawei Honor Holly
#11. Xolo Win Q1000  Rs.7000
#12. Intex Aqua HD 5.0  Rs.6,799
#13. Micromax Unite 3  Rs.6666

----------


## mishchandan

I am using Lenovo A 6000.. It is ok Phone but nevertheless better than lava, micromax and others of the world.

----------


## Meracoupon

Hi
Online Discount all shoping site at one stop,Sale upto 70% off, and more much just visit Meracoupon.

----------

